# UN9: How do I achieve a bootup background like the LiveCD?

## pjp

Navigation: [Uncategorized] [Table of Contents]

How do I achieve a bootup background like the LiveCD?

The Gentoo logo on the LiveCD in the console is achieved is by taking advantage of features in software known as the Frame Buffer. This is known in the Gentoo community as a Boot Splash.

Take a look HERE for a step-by-step guide on setting this up yourself.

Look HERE for information on problems about getting the framebuffer working, you may also post your support questions here.

And look HERE to see others boot splashs in action.

Provided by port001.  Thanks.

----------

